# jSlider-Value als Float in jLabel ausgeben



## TurboPope (19. Apr 2011)

Hi,
Folgendes:
Der User soll mit einem Slider einen Wert zwischen 0.5 und 2.0 eingeben können (in 0.01er-Schritten). Da ein Slider aber nur int-Werte kann, dachte ich mir, ich setze min auf 50, max auf 200 und teile dann Value einfach durch 100. Der Text des Labels wird bei jedem StateChanged-Ereignis geändert, also ergibt sich für mich:
[c]jLabel12.setText(String.valueOf(Float.valueOf(jSlider3.getValue()/100)));[/c]
Aber es wird nur 1.0, 2.0 oder 0.0 ausgegeben. Was ist falsch?


----------



## Cola_Colin (19. Apr 2011)

jLabel12.setText(String.valueOf(jSlider3.getValue()/100*f*));

ohne das f wird integer durch integer geteilt, das Ergebnis wird dadurch auf integer gerundet.
Mit f wird integer durch float geteilt, was das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern sollte.


----------



## TurboPope (19. Apr 2011)

Cool danke, funktioniert.


----------

